# Srixon Z-RW Driver



## slugger (May 25, 2009)

Club: Srixon Z-RW 9.5Âº
Shaft: Fujikura SV-3014 Stiff flex
Grip: Lamkin Crossline







I've been searching high and low for a dependable driver that i have confidence to take my game on. I've tried a few (Titleist 907, 909, Ping G10, Nicklaus Dualpoint, Powerbilt Slugger, Nike, Cleveland XLS, Taylormade R5 & R7... I just couldn't find a club that i felt comfortable with, apart from the G10. I really liked the way that club felt (9Âº Stiff V2 shaft) and ideally that's what i had been looking for.

Not being able to afford the Ping i had a look around for a suitable substitute. I had decided that i liked the classic looks at address of the Ping, and the sound it made... The Nike Ignite is not too unlike it, but the shaft was too unforgiving for me. 

Then i found the Srixon Z-RW going brand new from a Pro selling on ebay...

I took a punt on it and i can now say that i've found a driver that is a match for the G10. It looks the same(ish), nice and traditional looking, and it sounds not unlike the G10. The shaft is made specifically for Srixon by Fujikura for the Z-RW and seems to suit the head perfectly. High launching, but low spin gives me a nice high penetrating shot that doesn't appear to be affected too much by the wind. I played it in a comp at the weekend with winds that were cutting across the majority of holes. The wind had not very much affect on direction. My swing did, a couple of times, but i can safely say that i drive this further and more accurately than any other driver i've used. 

The shaft has a high kick point. I'm guessing this suits my swing, but i can tell exactly what the club head is doing throughout the swing. It's not a light feeling club. It feels solid, but still manouverable to be able to hit different shots with it. It's fairly forgiving as well.

Anyway, it's staying with me. I know it's not the biggest name in driving, but it's a quality piece of kit that i firmly believe is every bit as good as the Ping that i had been lusting after...


----------



## andiritchie (May 25, 2009)

Glad you like is slugger

its a superb bit of kit imo far better than anything out there and like you i have tried everything 

Nothing i have used can touch it


----------



## slugger (May 26, 2009)

Another successful outing with this driver last night. It's ace and has boosted my driving confidence... can only be a good thing 

only thing i need to do is get a midsize grip on it.


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2009)

Certainly looks a nice piece of kit.
Srixon make better clubs than people think - they're overlooked too often.


----------



## RGDave (May 26, 2009)

That looks pretty special to me. I'm pleased you've found a good partner in it.

Are we allowed to know the cost of these beauties?

The word "fujikura" gets me quite interested.....I have a selection of woods and drivers, but nothing goes like my 3 wood, which has.....fujikura.....not a stiff spec but some sort of regular/soft tip thing......awesome.....


----------



## andiritchie (May 26, 2009)

You can pick them up for around Â£80 new in some places 

Worth a try although the shaft is a weird fellow even 'reg' flex has a high kick point 

High launch low spin mumbow junbo


----------



## RGDave (May 26, 2009)

You can pick them up for around Â£80 new in some places 

Worth a try although the shaft is a weird fellow even 'reg' flex has a high kick point 

High launch low spin mumbow junbo
		
Click to expand...

Is it like a DVD - RW, can you rewrite your drive if it goes badly.....

As for the mumbow junbo......I agree. I have a med/l 12 degree driver and a h/l 10 degree driver...they go the same.....in other words, if it's true, the two cancel each other out!!!


----------



## slugger (May 27, 2009)

Got mine for Â£80 brand new. Bargain for a club of such quality.

For what it's worth, i really like the high kick point in the shaft. It feels just right and you can tell from the top of your swing that the club is coming round, rather than waiting for a lower kick point to kick in - so to speak - seems to make timing your swing easier. Really really like it 

Here's on on ebay here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SRIXON-ZRW-9-5-DEG...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------

